# Upside Down World



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for this sad anniversary. I believe that I see your posts in the Vetnet AIHA site too. As you can see, I have Penny & Maggie who are 4. Last fall we adopted a 18 mo. springer spaniel (Cody) that we knew at the time had "an auto-immune" disease which turned out to be hemolytic anemia. We have been one of the very lucky ones...... I continued with the vet that Springer rescue uses who is GREAT and, over time, we were able to reduce and then discontinue all meds. We know from his backround that he came from a "pet store" so is undoubtedly the product of a puppy mill and heaven only knows what kind of genetics. His original family got him as a puppy and once he started growing and actually BEING a puppy, they put him in the back yard and forgot about him. When rescue picked him up, he was covered with fleas and ticks ( terrible skin infections ) and was probably close to death. Even so, his sweet temperment wanted nothing more than to be loved! Long story short, I am so sorry for your tragedy and, at the same time, are so glad that you keep telling your story. The more "publicity" that this terrible disease gets, the more chance of more research and hope of finding a cure. Wouldn't it be a god send for this to be a disease of the past ???!!! As an aside, thri this journey with Cody, I have become a strong advocate for good nutrition for our pets........we are lucky in this area to have access to several top notch holistic vets which have helped us tremendously.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh ^^Hunter^^ .................

XOXOXOXO


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

These anniversaries are so hard...
You were a good Mom to Hunter, and I am sad that you felt any guilt - you were only doing what you thought was the best for him.
You are surely in my thoughts on this difficult day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's mom, YES, YOU DO SEE MY POSTS ON THE VETNET AIHA FORUM. It is a small world isn't it. I mean, both of us here and both of us on that rather rare forum. It breaks my heart when I go and see new posters in such a state of panic or when one posts they have lost their beloved dog. When Hunter was first diagnosed and i went to the library and learne to use the comuter so i could find out ore about this unknown disease, i found that 50% of the dogs die within a week of diagnosis, another 30% within a month. I never give those stats, I just want to give hope as some do make it. I am thrilled every time I read about the 11 year old golden, Angelo, doing so well, or your Cody or any other dog.

You are so lucky with your Cody. You may remember a post by Callie whose buff cocker, Billy was diagnosed a little over a year ago. He has had a lot of ups and down. Callie is on the very first dog forum I found after Hunter died and i have "known her" almost 4 years now. Just the other day she was saying how fortunate they were to be able to afford his treatments over the past year as his treatments came to a total of what she made in total pay her first year as a legal secretary some years ago.

I donate to the Meisha's Hope Fund at the Morris Animal Foundation seveal times a year. All money goes directly into research for AIHa. I also recently bought Truman Collars for my girls--the lady that makes them lost her dog to AIHA and she donates 25% of the sales to the MHF. I also bought some stuff for another gift place where part of the sales goes to the MHF. Jean, God bless her soul, lost 2 of her 3 dogs to PH6. Niki was an 11 year old "skipper key" and she got liver damage, and Tasha was a 4 year old cotton ball mix and she got AIHA. jean's 3rd dog, a shepherd/lab mix is on meds the rest of his life for autoimmune disease brought on by the PH6. All three dogs got their injections the same day and in 2 months time 2 were dead, the other fighting for his life.

When Hunter was diagnosed my vet was seeing about one case of AIHA every year-yer and half. Now he is seeeing several each year and he believes a lot of the problem is over vaxxing and he is on a 3 year schedule and doesn't give lyme (no reported cases here) or lepto (one reported case here) unless the client asks for them.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

what a cute dog and amazing story, i never knew that heartworm drugs actually killed dogs! that's horrible.. but as others said you shouldn't feel guilty, you didn't know this would happen..

take care


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so glad to have found this connection..... and a fellow Texan at that!!! It is really scary how common AIHA is becoming...... that's why I am so avid about vaccinations, diet, etc. Others think I am way over the top, but then I hear similar stories, hear about Dr. Dodds, etc. and know we are on the right path. I am thankful every day that Cody is still here and thriving. I certainly have applied what I've learned to our "golden girls " as well. I want to thank you for keeping your story out there......even though your outcome was not what any of us would hope for, it did give me strength to keep going when we were in the midst of the fight and comfort that I was not alone. Hunter was very blessed to have you as his Mom.... I wish he were here to have a good romp with Penny, Maggie and Cody !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hunter is never far from your heart and thoughts. Thank you for educating us about this drug. So sorry the anniversary brings the loss back so strongly. Hugs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Hunter ~ May I Know The Joy Of Meeting You Oneday


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you and your sweet beloved boy Hunter today. He was a beautiful boy. Thank you for making his story known so that others could be saved from such heartbreak.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

P&M's Mom, my family thought i had gone bonker at first because i was always at the library--until I got my compter--giving warnings about prohear6 and the havoc it caused in so many lives. Then i was on my own computer all the time. 


I posted my e-mail and I got many e-mails from folks who had lost or almost lost their dog.dogs to PH6. I had contact with about 50 whose dogs developed AIHA following PH6 injections and at that time only 2 had made it past a month. One was a buff cocker and the other a beagle. I have not heard from either owner in a couple of years and have no idea if their dogs are still alive or not. There were so many heart breaking stories--a seeing eye golden in Canada was lost to it, some lost 2 dogs, some lost one and almost lost another. I had two tee shirts made up with Hunter's picture on the front and Bandid, a border collie lost the same days as hunter to PH6 on the back and over the pictures HE GOT PROHEART6 and under the pictures AND HE DIED. I wore them every time I was out in crowds and when asked would tell the story.

Have you noticed that most, if not all, the people who come to the AIHA forum had never heard of that horrible disease til their dog was diagnosed? I am so scared of my golden girls coming down it, i check gums all the time, i won't make changes in thier diets, shampoos, and even refused to put kayCee on a new antibiotic, but had him give me one she had taken several times. I refused the new injection that i suppose to stop built up on the teeth. I know i don't need to tell you how the fear always lurks in the back of your brain.

And this has also been double bad for me bcause i lost my 12 1/3 year old golden boy, Buck to heart attack 5 months ago yesterday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think of Hunter ALL the time 3G's. Not only the times when I see you posting ~ the times when Texas is mentioned ~ the times when treatment for Heartgard is mentioned or another pup named Hunter has joined the group, ALL, the time...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So very true about the ignorance as far as AIHA..... never would I have thought of such a thing as related to our dogs....... and I come from a medical family ( both my dad and younger son are md's). I, too, was glued to the computer trying to learn as much as possible. When I found Joannes website, I was beyond elated. Luckily, we have a vet that has some experience with it and is very patient and kind. I am so very cautious of Cody.............. he had titers in Aug since he will never be vaccinated again, I check his gums a couple times daily, any little thing will send us across town to the vet. Time is easing this somewhat ( my hubby may disagree with that ) but I think, in the long run, it has made me a better "dog mom".Finally,nutrition plays a big part in immune issues, so of course, for me, that's abig priority. 
I am also sorry for your loss of Buck... I hope he's playing at the bridge with Hunter !


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You have really educated us. I now ask questions at the vets that I would not have before. I take nothing for granted now when it comes to all the medications we give our pets.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Anniversaries have to be TOUGH and as hard as it is, you're doing LOTS of good every time you tell Hunter's story.

The story of Hunter visiting you thru Kaycee's body is very sweet and made me tear up. I'm hoping to "see" my Sienna one day too...before I meet up with her again at the bridge.

Our goldens are here for way too short a time. I know it's a tough day but try to focus on HAPPY memories with Hunter and Buck today, not just the sad stuff. As I kept telling myself...our dogs spend years making us happy. Years wagging at us, years smiling at us. They wouldn't want us to feel sad for long. 

Hang in there...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

As much as i miss my precious Hunter and would give almost anything to hav him back, his death has done some good i believe. As i said, some have told they believe I saved their dog's life with hunter's story. But that isn't all. I had no interest in using computers and probably never would have learned how had it not been for the diagnosis and death of Hunter. I didn't know such things as dog forums existed and i found them and i think i have been able to help some folks. At least 20 times i have gone thru the story of kayCee's knee surgeries and gave hints like using a towel or table cloth as a sling to help the larger dogs get around, use Aloe Vera Gel on their skin to soothe and heal razor burn, etc, etc and post pictures of KayCee with he spint on--and can tell how today 5 1.2 yers after her last knee surgery you can't even tell she ever had knee problems. I believe i hvae hoped those who wanted answers to questions about knee surgery. Having had two with thyroid, i can offer hope and advixe about thyroid. Several times i have gone thru Honey's heartworm treatment adn recovery with those scared to death because their adopted dog turned out to have heartworms. KayCee had them when we adopted her. Fifty one years of woning dogs--heck you go thru a lot and should share what you know to help others and i think thru Hunter's death, my learning to use the computer, finding forums, i have been able to help others. And I have also learned a lot from others. i don't care how old you get and how many dogs you have had, there is always something to be learned.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope this goes thru.... twice it's just gone to "server error" Oh well....

What i wanted to say is... Hunter would be SO proud of you.....how much you've learned and shared and cared. A true "golden mama".


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks P&M's mom. I try.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhhh Hunter I forgot yesterday was the day 3Gs forgive me for not being around. It was because of you and your Hunter that I have learned so much about ProHeart 6 injections. Hunter you are forever in my thoughts bot run free and kknow that you were loved and sorely missed.

Hooch


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, Hooch, nothing to forgive. I am just so happy to see you back here where you belong!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have too many friends here to be anywhere else. Hope you are ok i know how anniversaries can be.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and Hunter today. Thank you for sharing your story of Hunter and the heartworm medication. Alot more people are better informed by your sharing this and I am so sorry you had to lose your precious baby to this medication. You did not know what would happen when treating him. Be good to yourself and know that Hunter is looking over you now until the day you meet up again.


----------

